# Unbelievable day too.



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Its been a while since I've posted anything but I just had to share this video. 6/4/15 was one of the most beautiful days I have ever seen offshore. I got some cool footage of our adventure on the Panga. We caught Aj, ARS, Mingo, lionfish floating on the surface, Mahi, Almoco, Kings and Spanish. Hope you all enjoy. 

http://youtu.be/b7l5afchD9o

Click on the link above :thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

As always Steph, great Video!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice. Enjoyed the video.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great video Steph!!! Ya'll don't be strangers!!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! If anyone needed a reminder of why we live here, you just gave it to them!
Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Excellent video! Agree that it was a perfect day to be out on the water and the fishing was fantastic as well.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

cool video

love catchin them chickens


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome video


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool video!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I didnt see any Mermaids in the video. Just ole Leosifer. :thumbsup: WTG G !


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice, song goes great with the video, and looked like an awesome day. thanks for sharing with us,


----------



## Simply Sweet (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow! Loved the video! Thanks for sharing. What a great day!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Wasn't that you two on buying the bayou ? Just watched it 2 nights ago.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice..
Whyme


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice video and music....... Stephanie. Looks like an absolute kick ass perfect day of fishing.We do have "Paradise" in our backyard.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Yes that was us on "Buying The Bayou" It was a fun experience.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Sorry Kenny I do all of the filming! You need to come see me. You know where we gonna be.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Great Job ! By the way, what kind of boat is that on? thanks


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Beautiful day. Nice chicken dolphin.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

That's the life right there buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Its a 26' Panga.



fishnhuntguy said:


> Great Job ! By the way, what kind of boat is that on? thanks


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

What make of panga? I am thinking of getting a 26 imemsa panga in a few years to replace my skiff hull. Awesome video by the way! What a beautiful day that was.


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Amazing video and y'all got a variety of fish


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

The color of that water looked amazing!


----------

